# 04 m3 now or wait for new standard 3/4 series



## E1 (Mar 24, 2004)

I am about to order a 04 m3. But I have heard that the new non-m 3/4 series coming out will have 300 HP. What's your vote. Will the present m3 be a much better car than the new 3/4 series or just marginal? :thumbup: :thumbdwn: What's your guess on the price of the new 3/4 with the bigger engine? Thanks


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The price of the 432is will probably be $50k. It will also have a turbo and will probably have extremely expensive suspension components.

Besides, it'll probably be two years before you can get the 432is, anyway. I'd want to give them a little while on top of that to debug their first turbo engine since the 2002 Turbo.


----------



## E1 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing. Sounds like I am. Keep the opinions coming every bit helps!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It's a safe bet that the stock suspension on the E46 M3 is going to be noticeably stiffer than any non-M E90 (for good or bad, depending on your perspective).


----------



## E1 (Mar 24, 2004)

in my opinion perfomance is the way to go or i wouldn't even be looking at the M car. Thanks for your help. i didnt know how agressive the new 4 series e90 was going to be. But your advice has helped. It looks like the M3 is the choice. :thumbup:


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

As I understand it, the new 3 or 4 series will be out later this year is that correct? I've noticed the local dealers around Orange County, CA are pushing the sales of the current 3 series (except the M3).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The 4 series will come next spring. It's hgihly unlikely that the turbo engine will be in the intial engine lineup -- BMW still haven't gotten their act together with the valvetronic engines. My guess is 2-2.5 years for the turbo in either the sedan or the coupe.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The 4 series will come next spring. It's hgihly unlikely that the turbo engine will be in the intial engine lineup -- BMW still haven't gotten their act together with the valvetronic engines. My guess is 2-2.5 years for the turbo in either the sedan or the coupe.


psst--there won't be a 4 series


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

atyclb said:


> psst--there won't be a 4 series


since when?

i thought the 
coupes = 4 series; 
sedan = 3 series....that change?


----------



## E1 (Mar 24, 2004)

atyclb said:


> psst--there won't be a 4 series


 Have you seen page 44 of the April Road & Track? It's an entire page on the 4 series. What makes you think there will be no 4 series?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

If Jon Shafer says so, it must be so!


----------

